# Vintage Omega Pw Dial Id. Please Help



## allthatglitters2 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you in advance for your help...I've had this watch for a few years annd have dabbled in the collecting of watches and estate jewelry..I just can't find any information on this watch...The pocket watch appears to have been pieced together with a Dueber Watchcase, and 21 Jewel Movements (not marked Omega) but I can't get over how beautiful and unique the dial is...It has no crazing / no flaws and is flanked with inset Ruby (Or faux) Synthetics....they are not glued in but rather set deep into the porcelain. There is very intricate Gold Styling on the front with a 2 tone enamel (like a Peach color) if anyone can help me identify what model this may have come off of....is it a fake? or any other information I would be really appreciative...my thoughts is the case may have originally been 18K gold and was scrapped at some point but someone put this back together because of the beauty of the dial. Thanks! Now after i just typed all this i realize I cant post an image so i will try to link up to this post.


----------



## allthatglitters2 (Feb 15, 2011)

allthatglitters2 said:


> Thank you in advance for your help...I've had this watch for a few years annd have dabbled in the collecting of watches and estate jewelry..I just can't find any information on this watch...The pocket watch appears to have been pieced together with a Dueber Watchcase, and 21 Jewel Movements (not marked Omega) but I can't get over how beautiful and unique the dial is...It has no crazing / no flaws and is flanked with inset Ruby (Or faux) Synthetics....they are not glued in but rather set deep into the porcelain. There is very intricate Gold Styling on the front with a 2 tone enamel (like a Peach color) if anyone can help me identify what model this may have come off of....is it a fake? or any other information I would be really appreciative...my thoughts is the case may have originally been 18K gold and was scrapped at some point but someone put this back together because of the beauty of the dial. Thanks! Now after i just typed all this i realize I cant post an image so i will try to link up to this post.


Well I have no clue how to upload this image on this site.....so i just listed on ebay and tried to use the hyperlink to the auction image and it wont allow me...any help out there??


----------



## allthatglitters2 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## allthatglitters2 (Feb 15, 2011)

no help huh?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

allthatglitters2 said:


> no help huh?


I always find posting a question on a forum (to which you are new) asking for help then 7 hours later expressing disappointment that everyone hasnt dropped everything to answer you is a perfect way to introduce yourself


----------



## allthatglitters2 (Feb 15, 2011)

sorry guys......just frustrated with this one.....


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

allthatglitters2 said:


> sorry guys......just frustrated with this one.....


appreciate that... there are a few guys into pocket watches that might be able help but you have to wait to see who arrives


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, a picture of the movement would be helpful to see if it is a Omega or another movement with that dial on. Usually Omega made the case and dial and movement, all three would be stamped with the Omega mark

Your dial is reminiscent of some of the early colour dial Waltham / Elgin ones, will post a pic if i can find mine


----------

